# Join Naruto RP



## anabone (Sep 9, 2009)

No character templates
Only cannon characters
Only cannon techniques
Join at any time but be sure to pick a character which has not been taken yet.
The timeline takes place somewhere around chapter 400. When Sasuke just killed Itachi and Naruto is planning to start to train for sage mod. All characters who died before that chapter are not available to be picked.

Plot: The autumm has arrived and the leaves has fallen off from the trees. The hidden leaf village is at crisis, never before has as much leaves fallen. The streets are full of them and you can hardly get through. At some places, they piles of leaves reaches up to the roofs. The hokage has given the D-Rank mission to most of the leaf ninjas, to wipe the leaves off the streets. 


Taken characters:
Tsunade (The fifth Hokage): Anabone
-------------
-------------
-----------
-------​


----------

